# azureus skin problem



## woodesh (Aug 11, 2010)

long time lurker, 

azureus female currently sharing a tank with a male that doesnt seem to have the skin problem. its been like this for a while now as i thought maybe it would die down. problem being it has gotten worse.
i cant decide what exactly is it as i've looked at references to chytrid and it doesnt look like other peoples photos. 










the picture makes it seem as though it is protruding from but it seems very flat and looks dry by comparison to the rest of the body. it doesn't occur anywhere else on the body. 

thanks for looking.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Your picture didn't work for me.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Ed said:


> Your picture didn't work for me.


Right click and "Open in new tab" Ed


----------



## woodesh (Aug 11, 2010)

uploaded photo to photobucket


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I'm not sure what has happened there but a cursory look gives the extremely strong appearence that the skin is actually gone and what you are seeing is the muscle and other tissues (for example the spine is clearly visible). It isn't chytrid causing that issue (which also doesn't rule out that the frog may also be infected) *and it needs immediate veterinary care. Not next month or next week.. right now*. 


Ed


----------

